# Links For Cougar/rlt11 Bracelet



## KenR (Jun 24, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can buy a few links? Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How many ?

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## KenR (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome. I need minimum of 2 (so I can wear it), but preferably 4 (to bring it up to full size)? Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Leave it with me and I'll see if I have any spare ones.


----------



## KenR (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks so much. If you find some, let me know and also the cost. Thanks.

Regards, Ken


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ken please email me at [email protected] , I have some links for you.


----------

